# AMT Purchased!



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

Rumor has it that AMT/Polar lights was purchase by Auto World (Tom Lowe) which also owns Round 2 and a couple of other companies if this works out it will be the best thing that could happen. Polar Lights and all those AMT molds will be saved from the RC2 corporate change out of the Plastic kit business. Hopefully we will see that Wonder Woman Kit that was on the Polar Lights roster before they sold to RC2. I l would love to see a list of all the tooling that were included in the deal. If this all works out Thank You to Auto World! PV


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

It will be interesting to see what comes of it.... 

Steve


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Get the Trek license back...clear Ent-C! Clear Ent-C!


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

WOW....hope to see this stuff fall back into good hands (Tom Lowe's). Will follow this for sure.


----------



## Scott Hasty (Jul 10, 2003)

PLEASE, not another "I WANT..." thread....  

If this is true, I wouldn't hold your breath; I don't think PL and their kits were Tom's priorities back in the day...


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Scott Hasty begged:


> PLEASE, not another "I WANT..." thread....


Awww...
I like "I want" threads. It's fun to fantasize! :hat:  

And, in that spirit...
Re-tooled Galaxy class Enterprise - D!


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

did Amt also have the MPC tools ? a lotta great car kits from both of those co's . gonna be interesting to see what he puts out . 
i wouldn't hold my breath for anything that requires ultra expensive licensing fees though . 
hb


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

I just want to see the POTC reissued


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Sounds good, hopefully we might see some new kits and reissues of the old ones. I'd really like to get my mitts on one of them thar wonder wemins. AND another bride or two


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Scott Hasty said:


> If this is true, I wouldn't hold your breath; I don't think PL and their kits were Tom's priorities back in the day...


The diversity and number of both reissue and new PL kits would seem to indicate that they were fairly important to the business...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Here's hoping.

He may just want the car kits.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

If this purchase has in fact happened (all due respects to Mega1's report  ) then the possibility of getting not only the Trek kits back, but all of the other former PL and AMT kits has become that much greater! Under RC2, those chances were slim to none- and slim had already left town!

There is an incredible catalog to choose from the combined companies. No doubt there could be a wide cross section re-released. I'll take a "wait and see" approach, though. I'm not hurting from a lack of kits for me to open up.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I would assume that they would probably start off where RC2 finished with reguards to repopping older kits and so on, and then go from there with re-releasing the Polar Lights stuff and new kits. 

I just hope that they'll start with Star Wars kits and the Star Trek kits. These are the most under-represented kits on the market, and with the popularity of Star Wars, it's a wonder why they're not being produced more. It's wierd too, because Star Wars is still making big sales in action figures, costumes and Lego bricks. 

I know RC2 was "Car Crazy", but they sure screwed up the whole model kit market by canceling all the other kits except cars, and then bringing back sub-standard and genuinely ugly model car kits. Did we REALLY need the 1973 Mercury Cougar and the 1969 Ford Galaxy again? And what happened to the totally retooled AMT 1957 Chevy from 1998? RC2 brought back the old, tired out, Trophy Series 1957 Chevy tooled in 1964, the very one AMT was trying to phase out!

Let's hope that under the new management, AMT gets back to what it was before the RC2 buyout!


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

wolfman66 said:


> I just want to see the POTC reissued


Yep! I'd like to see the Haunted Mansion kits as well. _ZAP ACTION!_


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Curiouser and curiouser!


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Licenses are always an issue, but I'd love to see the Beatles and Three Stooges kits re-released, and the 1/350 K'Tinga finished.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Got a link to the info?


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

That's what I'd like to know, as well. Before I'll believe any thing along these lines - nuthin' personal, *MEGA1* - I'd like to see it "in ink", as it were. Too many times rumors like this have been tossed out only to be found to not be true after getting lots of folks all worked up. 

Taking my usual "wait and see" approach on this.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

If they are to release the Star Wars and especially the Star Trek kits,the latter of that group should be retooled to make them more precise.Basically the Star Trek kits were perhaps not so bad,but many of them lacked precision in the sense of missing extra details.In the 1990's AMT was fantastic with all their many new releases.What guts and imagination.Let's hope that Tom Lowe is made from the same cloth,so to speak.If Tom Lowe has the heart of a modeler,our greatest hopes will not fall on deaf ears.This might not mean that they will issue many of the Sci-Fi kits we want,but the various kit molds will surely be in safer hands than RC's.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Didn't Tom Lowe start Playing Mantis Polar Lights original parent company?
If so then I would imagine he'll look into the possibilty of upgrading those molds.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

The K'tinga finished? Where did anyone get the notion that there is anything to finish??
I was there, and I'm here to tell you that work on the K'tinga was never started!
We never got drawings from the kit designer, and RC-2 pulled the plug on the project right after the buy-out.

The Beattle kits? Why?? Those kits were closed out by Playing Mantis before the buy out because they weren't selling.
Why invest a penny in producing kits that didn't sell worth spit the first time they were issued?? Also that license won't be cheap...an even BETTER reason to forget that those tools even exist!

Stooges make some sense, those sold reasonably well, if the license were available at a small cost those could be run and would possibly sell reasonably well.

Dave


----------



## BadRonald (Jun 2, 2000)

Hey Dave! What are the chances of doing the Revell Beatle kits?


----------



## THRUSH Central (Feb 20, 2003)

These are exciting times...."Everything just gets curiousier and curiouser.." THRUSH.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I will believe it, when I see some kits, or at least read for sure. Sure I would love to see more kits rereleased, but I won't get excited....yet.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Dave Metzner said:


> The K'tinga finished? Where did anyone get the notion that there is anything to finish??
> I was there, and I'm here to tell you that work on the K'tinga was never started!
> We never got drawings from the kit designer, and RC-2 pulled the plug on the project right after the buy-out.


From what I understand, the drawings were nearly finished when the plug was pulled.



> The Beattle kits? Why?? Those kits were closed out by Playing Mantis before the buy out because they weren't selling.
> Why invest a penny in producing kits that didn't sell worth spit the first time they were issued?? Also that license won't be cheap...an even BETTER reason to forget that those tools even exist!


I've never seen those kits cheap - if I had, I would have snapped them up.



> Stooges make some sense, those sold reasonably well, if the license were available at a small cost those could be run and would possibly sell reasonably well.
> 
> Dave


The last time I looked, the Stooges kits were doing very well in the secondary market. If the the prices I've seen are any indication of demand, a re-issue would probably sell nicely.


----------



## BigH827 (Mar 17, 2007)

If its true then great,  but we will have to wate and see,  and if mr. Lowe does as in the past he will post that he is back to making kits. The old 18inch Enterprise with a little work on the molds to remove those dents in the bottom of the saucer, would be welcomed back, and the refit E in the PL small scale would be nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

You guys thinking anybody's going to spend any money improving old molds need to get a grip.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

BadRonald said:


> Hey Dave! What are the chances of doing the Revell Beatle kits?


 Why ya asking him?


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

John P said:


> Why ya asking him?


 You can ask me LOL. I dont think they would sell worth a hoot. And I agree with Dave 100% the PL versions of the Beatles were shelfwarmers as were the Kiss kits. I'd also think long and hard before I'd reissue the Stooges.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

If you want Beatles kits, you don't have to look too hard!

Cult


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Dave Metzner said:


> Stooges make some sense, those sold reasonably well, if the license were available at a small cost those could be run and would possibly sell reasonably well. Dave


I thought I saw those things sitting in the MJV bargain bin for a long time too? I love the kits but you could not GIVE away a Larry or a Moe for the longest time. Curly was the first to disappear and start bringing in a few bucks.

Question for you, Dave, were all 3 Stooges kits produced in the same quantities? I would assume so.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

If memory serves Thomas Sasser posted the drawings he had for a 1/350 scale K'Tinga a couple of years ago that he had made. The drawing was just a blow up that showed all the parts that were meant to be in the kit and that's as far as he got before RC2 pulled the plug.


----------



## Ravenauthor (Jan 24, 2004)

Duck Fink said:


> I thought I saw those things sitting in the MJV bargain bin for a long time too? I love the kits but you could not GIVE away a Larry or a Moe for the longest time. Curly was the first to disappear and start bringing in a few bucks.
> 
> Question for you, Dave, were all 3 Stooges kits produced in the same quantities? I would assume so.


One LHS near me still has the PL Beatles on the shelf. They had some of the stooges last year, but at the time I didn't think I needed more than one set  so I didn't get them before they sold out finally. There are also some Hulk and Mummy 1999 kits on the shelf there also, and one big stack of Oddjobs. So there are still PL kits floating around out there in stores.


----------



## Roland (Feb 4, 1999)

AMT and Polar Lights make an interesting combination with Tom Lowe. Let's see what happens.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

I went to Prime Time Hobbies in Port Huron MI to pick up a Monarch Nosferatu kit and they had the PL Beatles on sale for $5.50 each. 
I wasn't to interested in them back when they were selling for retail but I had to get all four at that price. 
The owner told me that the Ringo kit is the hardest to find.
RK


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Interesting info if it is true. What sounds really interesting...I don't know if many here realize it but some of the early releases from PL are 10 years old....due for a re-issue by most model company standards....

Gosh...has it been that long already? Guys...we need to get a life!:tongue: 

MMM


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Roy Kirchoff said:


> I went to Prime Time Hobbies in Port Huron MI to pick up a Monarch Nosferatu kit and they had the PL Beatles on sale for $5.50 each.
> I wasn't to interested in them back when they were selling for retail but I had to get all four at that price.
> The owner told me that the Ringo kit is the hardest to find.
> RK


Would they happen to have another set of the four?


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

I think I may have snagged the last Ringo they had. I saw the other three for sure.


RK


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

If anybody wants Revell Beatles kits I'd suggest sending your cards and letters to Hobbico - Great Planes - as they now own Revell.

Personally I wouldn't invest a wooden nickle in producing Beatles kits. I believe that the cost of a license is prohibitive when you consider the lack of demand for such kits......

Three Stooges were produced in roughly equal quantities........Only one production run... less than 20000 total kits - combined production of all Three Stooges

Dave


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

I heard, from good sources, that Tom Lowe was so guilt ridden after all of Johns heckling and abuse, that he bought everything back just to produce one single kit.......a 1/350 TOS Enterprise.

Unfortunatly, it will only be based on a scale-up of the 1/1,500 scale version from the original 3 ship set.
Parts count........12.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Woohoo!
:d


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I love the Beatles and have three out of four of the kits, myself. :thumbsup:


----------



## Scott Hasty (Jul 10, 2003)

ClubTepes said:


> I heard, from good sources, that Tom Lowe was so guilt ridden after all of Johns heckling and abuse, that he bought everything back just to produce one single kit.......a 1/350 TOS Enterprise.
> 
> Unfortunatly, it will only be based on a scale-up of the 1/1,500 scale version from the original 3 ship set.
> Parts count........12.


I have some PRIME Virginia swampland to sell ya, just to my south...

Fitting it's called the Dismal Swamp...


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Dismal Swamp ?? Hey, ain't that where Pogo lives ??  
"We have met the enemy and he is US !"


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Where is Mega1 with a link and more information? Just curious is all.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

MonsterModelMan said:


> Interesting info if it is true. What sounds really interesting...I don't know if many here realize it but some of the early releases from PL are 10 years old....due for a re-issue by most model company standards....


Well, about the only older ones worth reissuing are still owned by Revell / Hobbico.


----------



## Roland (Feb 4, 1999)

Tom buying Polar Lights back sounds a little wishy washy. Mabey this is just a rumor?


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

I don't think that there is any more real information to be had at this moment.
At this point this is mostly rumor!
If it is true, I'm sure that the parties involved in the sale / purchase will make an official announcement.

(For whatever it's worth, I would not be too surprised to find out that there is some truth in the rumor) 

Before y'all get too excited though, I'd suggest that waiting for some hard facts to emerge might be a wise course of action..... that way you won't all be too dissapointed if your dreams and wishes aren't fulfilled!

Also , IF this is true I'd suggest that the new company might be doing a substantially different product mix than Polar Lights did, after all the Lion's share of the AMT, Ertl and MPC's tooling is CAR KITS! There are LOTS and LOTs and LOTS of car kit tools!!!
AND the name of Tom's new company is AUTO WORLD!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

So I go to the local wally world - and what do I spy out of the corner of my eye tucked away at the end of one shelf - model kits! There were all kinds of them - more types than I could have imagined. Sedans, pickups, Fords, Chevs, Hot Rods. 

Wow. We all know we desperately need more car model kits.

Or perhaps some inspiration and imagination......

Huzz


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

But I suppose that one could argue that those car kits are really science fiction kits. After all, the real cars they represent contain the dirty, over-sized pollution belching V-8s that are transforming our environment into something out of Bladerunner.

Water skiing in the Arctic ocean anyone? No thanks, I'll stick to my ULEV (Ultra Low Emission Vehicle) Honda. 

Huzz


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

No! Give me the big V8 Cadillac with baby seal skin upholstery and I'll drive it down the highway, eating big greasy burgers because I'm an A**hole! - Dennis Leery - just joking, of course!


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Honda? Who in their right mind would want a Honda? After all they are nothing more that an oversized go-cart with a tin shell or at least they used to be anyway. Now take a Camaro yeah!!!
As for Tom reissueing any thing other than car models I prefer Star Trek kit mainly those few I don't have any more. But like Dave Metzner said just wait and see.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Here's something from John G @ Retro Hobby,

"Guys,

Like I've stated previously, I work under contract for Tom Lowe.

Tom is NOT buying the AMT/MPC/PL tooling, however he is working on a deal with RC2. The deal does NOT include Johnny Lightning die cast cars either. I'm writing the press release for what IS going on, and as soon as I can post it, I will.

Rest assured that there IS a "Santa Retro Hobby Claus" and assuming this deal occurs, it will be a great future (at least until 12.21.2012) for plastic model car enthusiasts - and not just show car fans.

This is big guys, really big and yours truly could very possibly be second in command. So buy some Stingarees and Infini-T's and show us you want more!

Happy Thanksgiving this week to all my American friends.

John G / Retro Hobby, Inc."

That's that.
Chris


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

> Now take a Camero yeah!!!


Oh my Gosh Irish! Your mullet's showing!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

What ever happened to Round 2?

MMM


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Great. Cars.


Oh well.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

MadCap Romanian said:


> Oh my Gosh Irish! Your mullet's showing!


Mullet? I aint got no mullet, in fact I got short hair. And what is wrong with Camaros?


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

Cars.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

irishtrek said:


> Mullet? I aint got no mullet, in fact I got short hair. And what is wrong with Cameros?


Well, for starters, you need to learn how to spell it--C-a-m-*a*-r-o.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

There, I went back and corrected my spelling sso there and bah hum bug. :wave:


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

AFILMDUDE said:


> Cars.


Sci-fi. :drunk: :devil: :jest: 

There's nothing wrong with car modeling. Sheesh! I love cars!


----------



## xr4sam (Dec 9, 1999)

Gary Numann said:


> Here in my car,
> I feel safest of all,
> I can lock all my doors,
> It's the only way to live--
> In cars!:jest:


Frankly, I'll take anything plastic on the shelves--even the 21st Century Toys models are welcome (and this after swearing at the 1/32 Corsair I've been working on for what seems like forever!).


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

kit-junkie said:


> Sci-fi. :drunk: :devil: :jest:
> 
> There's nothing wrong with car modeling. Sheesh! I love cars!


Sorry - no offense meant. Just seems that niche is already pretty well stocked. For what it's worth - I am excited about the new Rommel's Rod!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I like cars, when they go CRUNCH under my pickup.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

kit-junkie said:


> Sci-fi. :drunk: :devil: :jest:
> 
> There's nothing wrong with car modeling. Sheesh! I love cars!


 Nothing wrong with them if you like them, but there sure are enough of them out there. Not nearly enough sci fi kits for us sci fi kits fans.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

No, we NEED more cars. We built the ones Amt and Revell and Monogram produced back in the 1980's and they keep re-poping the same old ones over and over again!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Nothing Personal Irishtrek, but Camaro's are associated with trailer parks, 80's hair metal bands and mullets. Rock on Tito!


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

AFILMDUDE said:


> Sorry - no offense meant. Just seems that niche is already pretty well stocked. For what it's worth - I am excited about the new Rommel's Rod!


No offense taken. I can't wait for Rommel's Rod Either. I want at least a couple of those. I wonder how many come in a case.



John P said:


> Nothing wrong with them if you like them, but there sure are enough of them out there. Not nearly enough sci fi kits for us sci fi kits fans.


I know, John. I feel bad for you guys, honestly.



MadCap Romanian said:


> No, we NEED more cars. We built the ones Amt and Revell and Monogram produced back in the 1980's and they keep re-poping the same old ones over and over again!


We need more unique automotive related subject matter. Maybe Moebius can get Tom Daniels to design a new kit or two? I want to see a few new (updated) funny cars and top fuelers, as well.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

kit-junkie said:


> We need more unique automotive related subject matter.


Tamiya and Trumpeter seem to be working that end of the market.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

That doesn't look like the kind of unique I'm talking about. I mean like 1970's Autorama unique. Some nice, award winning, customs and show cars, maybe. It won't happen, but I would love it.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

More Studebakers....like my 1951 Champion, in 1:25th scale! Oh, and AMT, bring back the Model T's you use to have. I think there was 6 different ones, including a panel truck or two.

Also, a 1932 Plymouth would be nice, as would a 1940 Chevy coupe or an Oldsmobile of the same year! Also more 1950's cars would be great, especially with the resurgence of the Ol' Skool boys! :woohoo:


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Kit Junkie, I like your avitar! Would love to see the full size picture of the Jolly Rodger show car model you built. I have 2 of them myself, but haven't built one yet. How was it?


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

MadCap, that's not my kit. That's a picture of Ron Sherwood's Jolly Rodger, which was featured in Amazing Vehicular Modeler magazine #2. I was emailing back and forth with Ron. He was telling me about this build. He sent me a photo of the kit and, for fun, I opened Photoshop, did the image and sent it to him. He said he wanted to use it for the article. Anyway, my art was supposed to be used for the magazine artice, but David Fisher was pressed to get the issue to print so he ended up doing the layout and giving me credit for the concept. I just thought the image worked for the avatar. 
I can still post a larger (still suitable for he web) version, though. 










I actually have the kit that donated the skeleton in my collection. I'll build it one day.

I know were off topic. It is, at least, an AMT kit.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

It sure looks excellent tearing up the ocean floor!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

kit-junkie said:


> I can't wait for Rommel's Rod Either.


Same here! Rommel's Rod was always one of my favorites, and I'm very curious about the "updated rear track and detailed Rommel and driver" mentioned on Moebius' website. I have an unbuilt, near-complete Rommel's Rod in my collection, and I'm looking forward to displaying it next to the new one (once I get around to building 'em, that is).



kit-junkie said:


> Maybe Moebius can get Tom Daniels to design a new kit or two?


We Tom Daniel fans can only hope. At the very least, maybe we'll get reissues or similarly updated versions of kits like the Tijuana Taxi (my other favorite) that Revellogram apparently has no interest in.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

superduty455 said:


> Here's something from John G @ Retro Hobby,
> 
> "Guys,
> 
> ...


Well, if this does happen, and you are second in command, remember stuff other than cars can do well if you get the right people involved.
Dave did a lot of good things at PL and I never thought I'd see a 1/350 Refit Enterprise. Its a shame that a TOS E didn't get made.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

There is nothing wrong with making car kits,since they can bring good profits,but issuing a few Sci-Fi,and other kits we love is also a must.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

But several model builders, including myself, don't particulay care for all the car model reissues over and over.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

There's nothing wrong with car models in and of themselves. I have some myself, both "exotics/concept" vehicles and some different types of production vehicles. For me, a car model would be quite a break from my real modeling love - SF. A car model - like it's real-life counterpart is an extension of ourselves, or would like it to be. Most of us drive cars - even us SF modelers!

I think the biggest problem with car models is that we only really get the "sexy" cars - virtually no one really does the "every day vehicle off the lot" that isn't a 2 seater sport or tricked out big block engined muscle car. I'd love to get a model of my vehicle, which happens to be a '91 Ford van - but there aren't any.  Like a lot of other production cars, they'd probably only have a limited appeal even to car model modelers and thus we won't ever see them.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

^^Yeah! I'd like to see more four-door versions available of various classic cars.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

The problem with 4-doors in the real world is that only the "Mom and Pop" people want them. Once that family is finished with the car, they are sold for under $500. 

The only way a model kit manufacturer would make a 4-door is if they intend the model to be a Police car, or if the real production car only came that way, like the 1990 Ford SHO.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

^^Good point! A 1963 Andy Griffith Ford Galaxie would be nice.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Back in the 90s Revell put out a Chevy Caprice kit that had 3 different packages:
1 a police car
2 a fire chiefs car
and a taxi cab.


----------



## Ravenauthor (Jan 24, 2004)

I'd like to see a 1/25 hearse model issued or reissued. Other than the Ecto 1 that is.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

These old Aurora Hot Rods looked great on the box art.Manufacturing them in detailed 1/24th scale with figures included,as well as boxed with the top cover of Aurora's box art would be fantastic.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Unique car kit?
How about a school bus?
I've never seen a kit of a school bus.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

CaptFrank said:


> Unique car kit?
> How about a school bus?
> I've never seen a kit of a school bus.


http://www.showrods.com/showrod_pages/scool_bus.html


----------



## Ravenauthor (Jan 24, 2004)

ChrisW said:


> http://www.showrods.com/showrod_pages/scool_bus.html


and this one
http://www.showrods.com/showrod_pages/lil_yeller.html

both of which has been reissued recently


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

"S'cool Bus" and "Lil Yeller"!
Funny!


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Ravenauthor said:


> I'd like to see a 1/25 hearse model issued or reissued. Other than the Ecto 1 that is.


Johan had several ambulance and hearse kits out. I remember the custom "Haulin' Hearse" in particular, as well as the 'straight' hearse kit.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Haulin' Hearse

Heavenly Hearse

'39 LaSalle Hearse


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Ravenauthor said:


> and this one
> http://www.showrods.com/showrod_pages/lil_yeller.html
> 
> both of which has been reissued recently


I have both of 'em. They're not really busses though. Lil' Yeller is the coolest kit! Id like to see a hearse too. I never cared for the JoHan Hearse much. I'd still buy one, though.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Anybody make a realistic school bus kit so I can blow it up in a fit of revenge?


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Not that it necessarily applies here, but there are a suprising number of die cast hearses available. Actually, quite a few resin hearse bodies as well.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Jimmy Flintstone has several Ambulance bodies in his line, the only draw-back is that you need donor kits for the chassis components, and all the suitable donor kits are currently out of production!


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

ChrisW said:


> http://www.showrods.com/showrod_pages/scool_bus.html


But that is not a school bus persay. It is a school bus body on a funny car chassis. And to some it don't count, as for me it don't matter one way or the other because it is not my cup of coffee.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Did someone say Irish coffee?


----------



## Gray-headed Art (Aug 16, 2002)

Trek Ace said:


> Johan had several ambulance and hearse kits out. I remember the custom "Haulin' Hearse" in particular, as well as the 'straight' hearse kit.


JoHan had but one of each! Both were 1966 Cadillacs, a Superior Ambulance, and the kissin' cousin, a Superior Hearse.

Art


----------

